# Easy way to have fresh minced garlic



## pgladden (Dec 20, 2002)

Here's a tip that I use to have a good supply of fresh minced garlic.

I will mince an entire bulb of garlic at a time and store in my refrigerator. Then whenever I need some I can just spoon it out. I think that it tastes better (not as strong) as the store bought minced and it saves cleaning up the garlic press everytime I need some.

___________________________

The 4 stages of Santa Claus

1) You believe in Santa Claus
2) You stop believing in Santa Claus
3) You are Santa Claus
4) You look like Santa Claus


----------



## cooking=love (Jul 21, 2004)

*fresh garlic*

That's a great idea.   
I know some nights after work I am just too tired to muster the energy for slicing and dicing.  You are right that stuff you buy is way too strong. I don't like it much.

But what do you keep your garlic in after mincing a whole head? I don't have any little jars. Could you keep it in a ziploc bag?
Thanks
CL.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 21, 2004)

the problem is that garlic will turn rancid rather quickly, if you don't use all of the minced garlic within a few days. if you don't have a heavy hand with garlic in your cooking, fill the jar or container with olive oil as well, until the garlic is submerged. that will help the garlic store longer in the fridge, and you'll have garlic flavored oil to cook with


----------

